# Kudos to Inkbird!



## mike1ranger (Jun 3, 2021)

Wanted to share a very positive experience with Inkbird. I had a yr old 6 probe thermometer on/off switch stop working. I contacted the rep rep that we often see posting here and she was able to help me out and provided great customer service and replaced my therm for me.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 3, 2021)

excellent, thats why we need to support the good companies.


----------



## clifish (Jun 3, 2021)

Yep,  very positive experiences from them on all their products I own.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you for supporting us


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 9, 2021)

My luck hasn't been the same


----------

